#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce >  >  Online Shopping Vs Traditional Shopping!

## Moana

*Hi Fellows!*

Online shopping has become the most trending thing on earth now, you can even get vegetables online through some websites. Online shopping has made us everything easy, it made us to get everything instantly just like that.
The traditional shopping where we can directly walk into the store and get whatever we want is fading away. 

That enjoyment has started going away. I remember those beautiful days when my mother used to take me out to buy dresses on occasions, where she selects the best colour and dress for me, I was able to try it on and see whether it fitted me well which I wasn't able to do while online shopping, I think there's no reality at all! Plus now I've grown up to select my dresses online just by myself.
*I HAVE LOST THAT JOY AND THE TIME I SPENT WITH MY MOTHER WHEN IT COMES TO SELECT DRESSES!*
*
ONLINE SHOPPING VS TRADITIONAL SHOPPING!*

online-grocery-shopping-vs-traditional-market-shopping.png



*IS ONLINE SHOPPING BETTER THAN TRADITIONAL SHOPPING? HAS ONLINE SHOPPING TAKEN AWAY OUR SELF HAPPINESS? 
It would be nice if you guys hit down your opinions?* :Smile:

----------


## Shana

> *Hi Fellows!*
> 
> Online shopping has become the most trending thing on earth now, you can even get vegetables online through some websites. Online shopping has made us everything easy, it made us to get everything instantly just like that.
> The traditional shopping where we can directly walk into the store and get whatever we want is fading away. 
> 
> That enjoyment has started going away. I remember those beautiful days when my mother used to take me out to buy dresses on occasions, where she selects the best colour and dress for me, I was able to try it on and see whether it fitted me well which I wasn't able to do while online shopping, I think there's no reality at all! Plus now I've grown up to select my dresses online just by myself.
> *I HAVE LOST THAT JOY AND THE TIME I SPENT WITH MY MOTHER WHEN IT COMES TO SELECT DRESSES!*
> *
> ONLINE SHOPPING VS TRADITIONAL SHOPPING!*
> ...


I prefer Traditional shopping! Nothing can compare to the feel of trying on clothes even if I'm not gonna buy them is an awesome feeling. Just for a moment, I'd imagine myself to be some kind of little princess with an unlimited wardrobe...That's silly,but most girls do that I guess.
In the Online shopping all I do is window Shopping. I fish for latest trends and styles but I buy nothing,because I don't like buying myself an accessory without trying it on.
And online shopping has taken away some joy, yes. But traditional is always the best and we know it!

----------


## Moana

> I prefer Traditional shopping! Nothing can compare to the feel of trying on clothes even if I'm not gonna buy them is an awesome feeling. Just for a moment, I'd imagine myself to be some kind of little princess with an unlimited wardrobe...!


That is very true Shana even though the joy moment is fading away from traditional shopping on the other perspective of online shopping it has made everything easy just like that. People are able to purchase everything instantly even though it takes a number of days to receive the item. There may be pros and cons but the world is nothing without online shopping. Isn't it?

----------


## Bhavya

> *Hi Fellows!*
> 
> Online shopping has become the most trending thing on earth now, you can even get vegetables online through some websites. Online shopping has made us everything easy, it made us to get everything instantly just like that.
> The traditional shopping where we can directly walk into the store and get whatever we want is fading away. 
> 
> That enjoyment has started going away. I remember those beautiful days when my mother used to take me out to buy dresses on occasions, where she selects the best colour and dress for me, I was able to try it on and see whether it fitted me well which I wasn't able to do while online shopping, I think there's no reality at all! Plus now I've grown up to select my dresses online just by myself.
> *I HAVE LOST THAT JOY AND THE TIME I SPENT WITH MY MOTHER WHEN IT COMES TO SELECT DRESSES!*
> *
> ONLINE SHOPPING VS TRADITIONAL SHOPPING!*
> ...


I always prefer traditional shopping It's more satisfaction and joyful than online shopping.But sometimes i like to shop online as well,online shopping is like surprising myself with gifts because we don't know when we will get our product's delivery . I know it's silly but i like to surprise myself :Cool:

----------


## Moana

> .But sometimes i like to shop online as well,online shopping is like surprising myself with gifts because we don't know when we will get our product's delivery . I know it's silly but i like to surprise myself


Haha true fact we would be eagerly waiting to receive the item that is kind of true. However, will online shopping give you the same happiness as traditional shopping , those days you went with your family? lol just asking.. 😊

----------


## Arthi

> *Hi Fellows!*
> 
> Online shopping has become the most trending thing on earth now, you can even get vegetables online through some websites. Online shopping has made us everything easy, it made us to get everything instantly just like that.
> The traditional shopping where we can directly walk into the store and get whatever we want is fading away. 
> 
> That enjoyment has started going away. I remember those beautiful days when my mother used to take me out to buy dresses on occasions, where she selects the best colour and dress for me, I was able to try it on and see whether it fitted me well which I wasn't able to do while online shopping, I think there's no reality at all! Plus now I've grown up to select my dresses online just by myself.
> *I HAVE LOST THAT JOY AND THE TIME I SPENT WITH MY MOTHER WHEN IT COMES TO SELECT DRESSES!*
> *
> ONLINE SHOPPING VS TRADITIONAL SHOPPING!*
> ...


Its depends on the goods if its a phone covers, watches, small electrical things its good to buy in online Because its very cheap, But when its come to dress, cosmetics is better to avoid online shopping Because every dresses not suits for us its depends on size , complexion so its better to choose traditional shopping in this criteria.

----------


## Bhavya

> will online shopping give you the same happiness as traditional shopping ,


Both happiness are different from each other but as i said i prefer traditional shopping more than online shopping





> those days you went with your family? lol just asking


Still i am going for traditional shopping with my family so i didn't miss anything,online shopping is like a additional experience to my shopping adventures :Wink:

----------


## Moana

> Its depends on the goods if its a phone covers, watches, small electrical things its good to buy in online Because its very cheap, But when its come to dress, cosmetics is better to avoid online shopping Because every dresses not suits for us its depends on size , complexion so its better to choose traditional shopping in this criteria.


Lol arthi,this picture! True thing we never get if its a dress just as we ordered. expectation is something reality is different. hahaha

----------


## Moana

> Still i am going for traditional shopping with my family so i didn't miss anything,online shopping is like a additional experience to my shopping adventures


That is a great thing  :Smile:

----------


## Adiza

Traditional shopping is always satisfying. You don't have the same feel, like you fit on the dress and check it in the mirror several time, choosing the perfect one before buying. Online shopping eliminates the hassle of having go to a store, but still it is unsatisfying.

----------


## Moana

> Traditional shopping is always satisfying. You don't have the same feel, like you fit on the dress and check it in the mirror several time, choosing the perfect one before buying. Online shopping eliminates the hassle of having go to a store, but still it is unsatisfying.


That's so true happy to see a person who fully supports traditional shopping  :Smile:

----------


## Adiza

> That's so true happy to see a person who fully supports traditional shopping


Haha :Stick Out Tongue: .. Because online shopping never fails to surprise me with different product from what I have ordered.

----------

